# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن كتابي - أهل القرآن >  جدول يعينج على حفظ القرآن الكريم في سنة بكل سهولة

## Happy_Me

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

معظمنا يتحرا حفظ القرآن الكريم صعب... جوفوا هالفيديو وبتغيرون رايكم




الملخص




شي 3 جداول للحفظ اختاري منها... جدول الحفظ في سنة أو 3 سنوات أو 5 سنوات... كل جدول يحتوي على الصفحة والتفسير... الصفحة يعني تحفظين من القرآن والتفسير تقرين تفسير الآيات اللي بتحفظينها من مصحف التفسير نفس ابن كثير أو غيره

خلونا نختم القرآن حفظاً قبل مانستقبل رمضان الياي... والأفضل انج تسمعين لتلاوة أحد المشايخ عشان تتقنين النطق والحركات

لتحميل الجداول هنـــا

وهاي نماذج حق الجداول








يتبع...

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

كيف تتدبر القرآن (خطوات عملية) 
ثلاث آيات غلب الشيطان الناس عليها 
فضل ختمة القرآن وأحكامها 
كيف نفهم القرآن الكريم 
آية وتفسيرها 
من اول من حفظ القران بعد الرسول 
البأساء والضراء في القرآن الكريم 
معنى كلمة سنة في اية الكرسي 
تفسير الاية ” قل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ”... 
ما هي مضامين سورة النجم

----------


## Happy_Me

وطبعاً أهم شي المراجعة عشان ماننسى.. المراجعة تكون على مرحلتين

المرحلة الأولى اللي تكون أثناء الحفظ.. جوفوا هالفيديو






المرحلة الثانية تكون بعد ماختمنا القرآن حفظ... كل شهر سمعي القرآن كامل يعني كل يوم جزء (4 صفحات بعد كل صلاة أو اي وقت)... وخلي هالمراجعة تكون طول حياتج... الحمد لله


وفي النهاية حبيت تقرون التالي قبل ماتبدون الحفظ... من موقع اسلام ويب مهم جدا

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

*قواعد حفظ القرآن الكريم*

وفي مقالنا هذا نحاول التذكير والتركيز على بعض القواعد المهمة التي تساعد على حفظ القرآن، دافعنا لذلك أنه لا بد لأي عمل ناجح أن يعتمد التنظيم والتخطيط، وإن شئت قل: أن يقوم على منهجية وخطة واضحة؛ ليُثمر النتائج المرجوة. وانطلاقًا مما تقدم، نذكر القواعد التالية:

*القاعدة الأولى: الإخلاص*  

والإخلاص مطلب أساس من مطالب أي عبادة، وهو أحد الركنين الأساسين اللذين تُقبل على أساسهما العبادة، قال تعالى: { فمن كان يرجو لقاء ربه فليعمل عملا صالحًا ولا يشرك بعبادة ربه أحد } (الكهف:110) فمن أراد أن يكرمه الله بحفظ كتابه فلا بد أن ينويَ بعمله هذا وجه الله، من غير أن يقصد من وراء ذلك أي مكسب مادي أو معنوي .

*القاعدة الثانية: تصحيح النطق والقراءة* 

هذا الجانب هو الركن الثاني من ركني قبول العمل، وهو ركن صوابية العمل وموافقته للسنة، فمن أراد حفظ كتاب الله فعليه أن يتلقى القرآن عن أهله المتقنين له، ولا يكفيه أن يعتمد على نفسه فحسب، وذلك أن أهم خصائص القرآن الكريم أنه لا يُؤخذ إلا بالتلقي عن أهله، يرشد لهذا أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أخذه عن جبريل، والصحابة رضي الله عنهم أخذوه عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهكذا حتى وصل إلينا محفوظاً من كل تحريف وتبديل ونقص .

*القاعدة الثالثة: تحديد نسبة الحفظ اليومي* 

الالتزام بهذه القاعدة من الأمور الميسِّرة لحفظ كتاب الله، فهي تقدم نوعًا من الالتزام اليومي لمن يريد الحفظ، فيخصص عدداً من الآيات لحفظها يوميًا، أو صفحة أو صفحتين. ونحن هنا ننصح بالتزام منهج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم القائل: ( خذوا من الأعمال ما تطيقون فإن الله لا يمل حتى تملوا، وأحب العمل إلى الله ما داوم عليه صاحبه، وإن قلَّ ) رواه البخاري ومسلم، وكما قالوا: قليل دائم خير من كثير منقطع. 

*القاعدة الرابعة: تثبيت ما تمَّ حفظه قبل الانتقال إلى غيره* 

فلا ينبغي لمن شرع في حفظ كتاب الله أن ينتقل إلى محفوظ جديد قبل تثبت ما تم حفظه تماماً، ومما يُعين على هذا الأمر تكرار المحفوظ كلما سمح الوقت بذلك، كتكراره أثناء الصلوات المفروضة والمسنونة، ووقت انتظار الصلاة، ونحوه، ففي ذلك كله عون على تثبيت ما تم حفظه .

*القاعدة الخامسة: المحافظة على مصحف واحد للحفظ* 

وهذه القاعدة من الأمور المساعدة على حفظ كتاب الله؛ وبيان ذلك أن الإنسان يحفظ بالنظر كما يحفظ بالسمع، فمواضع الآيات في المصحف تُرسم في الذهن مع كثرة القراءة والنظر في المصحف، فإذا غيَّر الحافظ مصحفه، أدَّى ذلك إلى تشتيت الذهن، لذا كان الأفضل الالتزام بمصحف واحد، ويفضل هنا ما يُطلق عليه "مصحف الحفاظ" الذي تبدأ صفحاته بآية وتنتهي بآية .

*القاعدة السادسة: اقتران الفهم بالحفظ* 

من أعظم ما يُعين الحافظ على حفظه فهم الآيات التي يحفظها، ومعرفة ارتباط بعضها ببعض. والذي ينبغي ملاحظته هنا، تلازم الحفظ والفهم معاً، وأن أحدهما يكمِّل الآخر ويسانده ويدعمه، ولا يستغني أحدهما عن الآخر بحال .

*القاعدة السابعة: الربط بين أول السورة وآخرها* 

بعد أن يتم حفظ السورة كاملة يُستحسن لمن يحفظ ألا ينتقل إلى سورة أخرى إلا بعد أن يتم ربط أول السورة المحفوظة بآخرها. وبهذا يُشكِّل حفظ كل سورة وحدة مترابطة متماسكة لا انفصام بينها .

*القاعدة الثامنة: تعاهد المحفوظ بالمراجعة والمدارسة* 

وهذه القاعدة من الأهمية بمكان، إذ ينبغي لمن وفَّقه الله لحفظ كتابه أن يتعاهده بالمراجعة والمدارسة بشكل مستمر، ويُفضَّل أن تتم المراجعة مع حافظ آخر، ففي ذلك خير كثير؛ يساعد من ناحية على تثبيت المحفوظ، ويساعد من ناحية ثانية على تصحيح ما تمَّ حفظه بشكل غير صحيح، فضلاً عن أن التزام المدارسة مع حافظ آخر ييسِّر المراجعة المستمرة، فالإنسان عادة ينشط بغيره ما لا ينشط بنفسه، وقد قال تعالى: { سنشد عضدك بأخيك ونجعل لكما سلطانا } (القصص:35) وتخصيص وِرْدٍ يومي للمراجعة أمر مهم ومفيد هنا .


*الحكمة من حفظ القرآن الكريم في الصدور*

ففي حفظ القرآن الكريم تحقيق لقوله تعالى :إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ {سورة الحجر: 9} فهو كما يحفظ في السطور كذلك يحفظ في الصدور فلو حاول إنسان أن يحرف ما في السطور فيرده الحفاظ الذين حفظوه في الصدور، والحافظ للقرآن يقيم بما يحفظ الحجة على المخالف إذا استدعى المقام ذلك ، والقرآن جنة في صدر حافظه أنى ذهب كانت معه فلو منع عنه المصحف في مكان ما فمعه القرآن في صدره وقتما شاء يتلوه ، والمصلي خصوصا الصلاة المفروضة سواء كان إماما أو مأموما أو منفردا لابد أن يكون حافظا لشيء من القرآن يقيم به صلاته ، ولحفظ القرآن فوائد وفضائل نذكر منها ما يلي:

1. حفظ القرآن سنة متبعة , فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد حفظ القرآن الكريم بل وكان يراجعه جبريل عليه السلام في كل سنة. كما في مسلم عن فاطمة رضي الله عنها عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: إن جبريل كان يعارضه بالقرآن كل عام مرة، وإنه عارضه به في العام مرتين. 

2- حفظ القرآن ينجي صاحبه من النار, فقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: لو جمع القرآن في إهاب ما أحرقه الله بالنار. رواه البيهقي، وصححه الألباني.

3- أنه تنال به الشفاعة كما في الحديث: اقرؤوا القرآن فإنه يأتي يوم القيامة شفيعا لأصحابه. رواه مسلم

4. أن القرآن يرفع صاحبه في الجنة درجات كما في الحديث: يقال لصاحب القرآن يوم القيامة اقرأ وارق ورتل كما كنت ترتل في الدنيا، فإن منزلتك عند آخر آية تقرؤها. رواه أحمد والترمذي وأبو داود وصححه الأرناؤوط والألباني.

5- أنه جعل تعظيم حامله من الأدلة على تعظيم الله تعالى، ففي الحديث أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: إن من إجلال الله تعالى إكرام ذي الشيبة المسلم، وحامل القرآن غير الغالي فيه والجافي عنه، وإكرام ذي السلطان المقسط. رواه أبو داود والبخاري في الأدب المفرد، وحسنه الألباني.

6. أن حفظة القرآن هم أهل الله وخاصته فقد روى النسائي وابن ماجه وغيرهما من حديث أنس رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : إن لله أهلين من الناس، قالوا: ومن هم يا رسول الله؟ قال: أهل القرآن هم أهل الله وخاصته. والحديث صححه الألباني..

7- أن حفظ القرآن سبب الرفعة في الدنيا والآخرة كماقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : إن الله يرفع بهذا الكتاب أقواماً ويضع به آخرين". رواه مسلم

8- تقديم الحافظ لإمامة الصلاة على غيره. ففي صحيح مسلم وغيره أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: يؤم القوم أقرؤهم لكتاب الله تعالى. 

9- إلحاق منزلته بأهل الخير، كما في الصحيح أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: الماهر بالقرآن مع السفرة الكرام البررة. متفق عليه

10- أن الغبطة الحقيقية تكون في حفظ القرآن ففي الحديث : لا حسد إلا في اثنتين: رجل آتاه الله الكتاب فهو يقوم به آناء الليل وأطراف النهار.......الحديث". متفق عليه

11. أن حفظ القرآن وتعلمه خير من الدنيا وما فيها، ففي الحديث : أفلا يغدو أحدكم إلى المسجد فيعلم أو يقرأ آيتين من كتاب الله عز وجل خير له من ناقتين، وثلاث خير من ثلاث، وأربع خير من أربع ومن أعدادهن من الإبل.رواه مسلم.

والله أعلم. 



*المنزلة الرفيعة التي ينالها حفظة كتاب الله*

فإن فضائل حفظ القرآن عظيمة وكثيرة، وقد وردت بذلك الآيات والأحاديث فمن ذلك:
قوله تعالى:بَلْ هُوَ آيَاتٌ بَيِّنَاتٌ فِي صُدُورِ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ [العنكبوت:49]. 
وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: إن القرآن يلقى صاحبه يوم القيامة حين ينشق عنه قبره كالرجل الشاحب، فيقول له: هل تعرفني؟ فيقول ما أعرفك.... فيقول: أنا صاحبك القرآن الذي أظمأتك في الهواجر، وأسهرت ليلك. وإن كل تاجر من وراء تجارته، وإنك اليوم من وراء كل تجارة. فيعطى الملك بيمينه والخلد بشماله ويوضع على رأسه تاج الوقار ويكسى والداه حلتين لاتقوم لهما الدنيا. فيقولان بما كسينا هذه؟ فيقال: بأخذ ولدكما القرآن. ثم يقال له: اقرأ واصعد في درجة الجنة وغرفها فهو في صعود مادام يقرأ هذَّاً كان أو ترتيلاً. رواه أحمد والدارمي. 
وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: إن من إجلال الله إكرام ذي الشيبة المسلم، وحامل القرآن غير الغالي فيه والجافي عنه، وإكرام ذي السلطان المقسط. رواه أبو داود. 
وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: يؤم القوم أقرؤهم لكتاب الله. متفق عليه.
وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: حين أمرهم أن يدفنوا الاثنين والثلاثة من قتلى أحد في القبر الواحد: قدموا أكثرهم قرآناً. رواه أبو داود والترمذي والنسائي وابن ماجه. والله أعلم


*منزلة حافظ القرآن وشفاعته في أهله وأحبابه*

فلا ريب في فضل حفظ القرآن الكريم والعمل به عند الله عز وجل، كما قال الله تعالى: إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَتْلُونَ كِتَابَ اللَّهِ وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ وَأَنْفَقُوا مِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ سِرّاً وَعَلانِيَةً يَرْجُونَ تِجَارَةً لَنْ تَبُورَ* لِيُوَفِّيَهُمْ أُجُورَهُمْ وَيَزِيدَهُمْ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ إِنَّهُ غَفُورٌ شَكُورٌ [فاطر:30].
وفي الحديث: يؤتى بالقرآن يوم القيامة وأهله الذين كانوا يعملون به تقدمه سورة البقرة وآل عمران كأنهما غمامتان أو ظلتان.... يحاجان عن صاحبهما. رواه مسلم. 
وروى أحمد والترمذي: يقال لصاحب القرآن يوم القيامة اقرأ وارق ورتل كما كنت ترتل في الدنيا، فإن منزلتك عند آخر آية تقرؤها. 
فهذا أجر حافظ القرآن العامل به أن تكون له في الجنة درجات بقدر ما يحفظ من القرآن، ومن إكرام الله تعالى لحافظ القرآن أن يشفعه في أهله وأحبابه، وهذه الشفاعة ليست خاصة بحامل القرآن بل هي عامة للصالحين ممن أذن الله لهم أن يشفعوا وفي من أذن أن يشفع له. والله أعلم


اللهم أعنا على حفظ كتابك الكريم

----------


## مهرة القصر

جزاكِ الله خيرا وفي ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله ،،،

سبحان الله وبحمده ... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## samah200

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## lamitah

مشكورة اختي

----------


## ammoona9066

بارك الله فيج

----------


## رائدة أعمال

يزاج الله خير .. في ميزان حسناتج يا رب ..

----------


## ᗩ.ᗩ

يزاج الله خير


و في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله


وعسى الله يكرمنا بحفظ كتابه والعمل به

----------


## ashash

يزاج الله خير ^^

----------


## أحبك ربي أحبك

:16:  يزاااج الله خييييير ,, ربي يوفقج ويسسعدج 
مشكوورة عالمعلومات القيييمة فميزان حسناتج ان شا الله

----------


## فلاسيه أصل

يزاج الله كل خير والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## ام مارية1

جزاك الله خيرا اختي طرح مميز  :32:

----------


## وطني عشقي

الله يقدرنا ع حفظ كتابه

----------


## ام احمد خالد

يزاج الله خير 
اللهم اجعلني من اهل القران

----------


## شماني العوامر

سبحان الله العظيم. سبحان الله وبحمده.

----------


## مسك وعوود

رفع 
رفع الله قدرك

----------


## maryam rahmouni

جزاك الله خير ياغالية ...

----------


## قلبي بزي

الجداول ما تظهر  :3:

----------


## ام ابنها

جعلنا الله وأياكم من حفظة كتابة

----------


## hamoudmam

موضوع قيم الصراحة ...
بس الجداول ما انفتحت ..

----------

